

Ask HN: Which Bay Area startups are heavy on functional programming and hiring? - mallyvai

There are a few friends of mine looking actively to work for great startups in the Bay Area (and SF ideally) that are heavy on the FP - Scala, Haskell, OCaml, et al. Any takers and&#x2F;or job postings?<p>(And yes, I realize AngelList exists! Wanted to see if there are any in particular that should be checked out :-)
======
jozi9
Is it that much?:) Everybody is on Rails. :( Hello from a Django remote dev in
EU.

